# Why I will be keeping my 522 and not switching back to cable any time soon



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

In the local paper yesterday. An average 8% price increase for Comcast subscribers is coming in Jan.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Get ready for some type of rate hike from Dish also. With them adding a few new channels esp. some of the sports channels such as NFL Network, ESPNU, ESPN2 HD soon and a few others I am expecting a rate hike also.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

DISH has had fewer, and smaller, rate increases than cable.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

navychop said:


> DISH has had fewer, and smaller, rate increases than cable.


I agree completely!


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Very true thats why I have E* their prices are still better than digital cable in my area. But a rate hike is coming...


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

It is due in March from previous history usually in the $1-2 per month range.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm going to resurrect this thread. Article in the local paper. 



> Cable TV profit rises despite loss of subscribers
> SATELLITE GAINS GROUND, FCC REPORTS
> By David Koenig
> Associated Press
> ...


My simple conclusion? Cable companies are making more money with less customers. Know what that means? They are charging their existing customers more. Exactly why I switched.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Kevin Brown said:


> My simple conclusion? Cable companies are making more money with less customers. Know what that means? They are charging their existing customers more. Exactly why I switched.


Exactly! IMO, quality of products has increased with cable and satellite, but cable rates have increased by significantly more since I switched to satellite in 1999. I have maintained the same package since 1999 which was comparable to what I had with cable. At the time I was paying about $8-10/month more with cable. If I switched back to cable, I'd be paying closer to $20 more/month to get 2 PVR's like I have now (yes I purchased my PVR's). I prefer the higher quality and lower prices overall with satellite.


----------



## PrivateIdaho (Jun 26, 2003)

I was checking my cable rates today. They want $42 for basic analog cable. An additional $30 for Digital, but of course most of those channels are still analog. This is before DVR fees and additional outlet fees.

I don't like the rate increases at Dish, but I would have to stop watching TV if I had to pay my cable company. It would be more than double for my simple DVR setup.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

My data point was $65 a month for Comcast w/o a DVR, and $55 a month with Dish for comparable programming, *with* a DVR. No brainer.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

They all are toooo expensive for just TV. Who would have thought when we had 3 channels, if we were lucky, that we would be paying $100 per month for 200 channels of tv and still nothing to watch.


----------

